# Coming home from deployment



## parsonageb (May 9, 2008)

So ive been gone for about seven months on deployment and just pulled into perth AU last week. spent 300 dollars in 3 days. now i will be in Hobart Tasmania tommorrow, and my wife (3 years) is getting mad because i pulled out another 300 for this port. Now i dont make alot of money but i have only hit 4 ports in the 6 1/2 months ive been gone. she is going to school and i have to pay the bills, but cmon i got to have some kind of money right??? help me out here i just dont get it


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

A marriage is a two way street, and communication is the most important thing you can have. Talk with her and really listen to what she says.

draconis


----------



## True Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

My S/O is Navy so I am familar with deployments and the challenges. I agree that you should be allowed to enjoy liberty while in port but you need to remember that while you're gone you wife is holding down the household and making sure bills are paid, etc. You need to communicate with your wife before you just withdraw money. Tell her ahead of time how much money you'll need and leave room for her to handle emergencies. Personally I loved when my boyfriend pulled into port because he always sent home packages of beautiful things for our home. Yes he got a little carried away with spending but it was usually when he was shopping for me .


----------



## confusedinTX (May 9, 2008)

Maybe she is worroed about what you are spending the money on. If you are taking out cash then you could be spending it on anything...prehaps she is concerned you are burning money on something that may hurt the marriage such as strippers or another woman. This is not to say you are but people talk about how men are not always faithful when they are away so long and maybe she is having doubts. Talk to her and see what happens.


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

Money can be a really tough subject in a marriage. People have different ideas attached "money," and what is "justified" spending. She probably struggles with you being away for so long and misses you - might wonder what you're up to in port. Might be a little fear being stirred up. I work with a lot of military couples (being in San Diego) and I'm always feel for them in what they have to endure in being separated for so long! Just think about the possiblity that this really has nothing to do with money after all. Why don't you send her home something special from one of the ports - to reinforce your love for her? Just a thought. Good luck...Lisa


----------

